# Poppers at work



## tbucher1218 (Jul 12, 2008)

I cooked up a new recipe of poppers at work yesterday and used my co-workers as guinea pigs.  

Breakfast sausage, cream cheese, corn bread mix, monterey jack cheese, bacon



Corizo, cream cheese, cornbread mix, monterey jack cheese and bacon



They turned out great.  Used Jiffy cornbread mix,  was sweet and spicy.  mmmmmmm


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 12, 2008)

Great looking poppers.  My last batch were so hot we wasted four....sad, sad.  Nice job.


----------



## moltenone (Jul 12, 2008)

looks real good t

mark


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jul 12, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## kookie (Jul 12, 2008)

looks good.......................


----------



## cman95 (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks tasty!!


----------

